# Make a new android screen setup easily!



## s15797 (Feb 5, 2017)

Ever wonder you could change your homescreen and make it unique and different?
Well then you are at the right place, in this video i have shown a very simple way to customize your Homescreen.

HOW TO INSTALL IT:
1) Download Zooper Widget Pro
2) Download Nova Launcher
3) Download Unik for Zooper
4) Install iconsets and fonts from the Unik for zooper app
5) Add a Zooper Widget on your homescreen
6) Click on and select Unik for Zooper and choose your favorite widget
7) Select the right grid and adjust the widget you have chosen if you need it.
Don't forget to set the widget scaling to 100% and widget on tap to Disable (Locked).

HOW TO USE FOR BEST SETUP (RECOMMENDED):
For Nova Launcher Settings:
- Desktop: 8*6, Width & Height to None
- Page Indicator: Off
- Dock: Off
- Status Bar: On
- Some widgets are made for status bar or dock, so, first disable status bar or dock or both and after put the widget on your home for best experience. 

Download Links:

-Nova Launcher:
 Nova Launcher – Android Apps on Google Pla

-Zooper Widget Pro: 
     1. Playstore(link):
 Zooper Widget Pro – Android Apps on Google Pla

-Unik For Zooper:
 Unik for Zooper - Android Apps on Google Pla

Do give me your feedback 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170205/48ff802d625927572959b687244312d9.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170205/255b630d0dfa24156470f4b365ed9541.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170205/4c3c5eef964e9e56960f028468e53f84.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170205/b01a9e6c088fba5d6a97c9753bae7d83.jpg

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------

